
New E.P.A. Rollback of Coal Pollution Regulations Takes a Major Step Forward - yaseen-rob
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/20/climate/epa-clean-power-rollback.html
======
westurner
Would you move your family downwind from a coal plant? Why or why not?

Coal ash pollutes air, water, rain (acid rain), crops (our food), and soil.
Which rights of victims does coal pollution infringe? Who is liable for the
health effects?

Canada (2030), France (2021), and the UK (2025) are all working to entirely
phase out coal-fired power plants for very good reasons (such as neonatal
health).

~"They're just picking on coal": No, we're choosing renewables that are lower
cost AND don't make workers and citizens sick.

If you can mine for coal, you can set up solar panels and wind turbines.

If you can run a coal mine; you can buy some cheap land, put up solar panels
and wind turbines, and connect it to the grid.

